#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Inspirational poem

## muskan sidhu

*                    That I a Better Person May Be

**Light that lies deep inside of me
Come forth in all thy majesty
Show me thy gaze
Teach me thy ways
That I a better person may be**Darkness that lies deep inside of me
Come forth in all thy mystery
Show me thy gaze
Teach me thy ways
That I a better person may be**Love that lies deep inside of me
Come forth in all thy unity
Let me be thy gaze
Let me teach thy ways
That I a better person may be*
*
(thy: your)*





  Similar Threads: An Inspirational thought Facts about Bil Gates, Really awesome and inspirational! Inspirational quotes and stories for all Inspirational words................. A poem

----------


## MukeshTU

nice... i love poetry

----------

